# Aggiornamento niK amore segreto



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Stamattina appena ho aperto gli occhietti flapposi e dolci gli ho spedito un messaggio privato

_Ciao niK amore segreto, dormito cucciolotto?
Mi hai pensata?
Io tanto, tanto tanto.
bello, bello bello.
Bacini dolcini e tante tante coccole.
_
...
_...
Buon giorno anche te. Impossibile non pensarti, sembri ovunque. 
_

Ihihihihi, ora penso alle prossime mosse.






gli piaccio. E' assolutamente evidente.
ha già capito che...











e comunque non lo indovinerete mai.


----------



## Cattivik (29 Agosto 2012)

Insomma colazione con il miele....

Cattivik


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

ti ho già detto cresci ?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Minerva;bt5439 ha detto:
			
		

> ti ho già detto cresci ?:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2012)

Lo sai che dove tu arrivi io sono già di ritorno, vero?


----------



## Cattivik (29 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt5445 ha detto:
			
		

> Lo sai che dove tu arrivi io sono già di ritorno, vero?



Da me però non ti ho visto passare....

Cattivik


----------



## kikko64 (29 Agosto 2012)

Scusa Tebe ma .... devi aver sbagliato qualcosa ... io non ho ricevuto nessun MP questa mattina !!


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt5445 ha detto:
			
		

> Lo sai che dove tu arrivi io sono già di ritorno, vero?


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt5445 ha detto:
			
		

> Lo sai che dove tu arrivi io sono già di ritorno, vero?


Chiacchere e distintivo tutte! fate i nick e questi potranno confermare.. ma tanto direte, no non si può non è giusto, non è etico ( etico uhm esiste l'etica ora!!  ) a convenienza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo;bt5456 ha detto:
			
		

> Chiacchere e distintivo tutte! fate i nick e questi potranno confermare.. ma tanto direte, no non si può non è giusto, non è etico ( etico uhm esiste l'etica ora!!  ) a convenienza



più che altro non confermerebbero


----------



## perplesso (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe.  Ripeto.

ce stai a cojonà tutti :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

perplesso;bt5458 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe.  Ripeto.
> 
> ce stai a cojonà tutti :rotfl:


....si...ci può stare...magari mi sono inventata tutto e non c'è nessuno...magari invece c'è e se la sta ridendo....o magari c'è e non se la sta ridendo per un cazzo, anzi è piuttosto incazzato perchè non gli piaccio....










non gli piaccio uffi.
Mi ha detto che lui quelle senza tette le schifa.



me misera e me tapina.
E' la prima che un uomo mi dice no.
Beh..poi dicono sempre si, quindi...:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ..........cara........




mollalooooooooo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5459 ha detto:
			
		

> ....si...ci può stare...magari mi sono inventata tutto e non c'è nessuno...magari invece c'è e se la sta ridendo....o magari c'è e non se la sta ridendo per un cazzo, anzi è piuttosto incazzato perchè non gli piaccio
> 
> *non gli piaccio uffi.*
> Mi ha detto che lui quelle senza tette le schifa.
> ...



Divina Tebe, mi sconvolgi con questa tua insicurezza...

dai, lo sai bene che non è per le tette.

magari  è solo *diversamente* impegnato :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt5461 ha detto:
			
		

> Divina Tebe, mi sconvolgi con questa tua insicurezza...
> 
> dai, lo sai bene che non è per le tette.
> 
> magari  è solo *diversamente* impegnato :mrgreen:


no no, ho controllato.
niente del genere.


Gli ho mandato una foto e mi ha risposto. Cito testuale.

_Tebe, sembri Hello Kitty._

_E beh certo. Era carnevale

Ti vesti da hello kitty a carnevale?

Si, tu?

Da cacciatore di hello kitty_

mi sa che sbaglio qualcosa con sto tizio...





:carneval:

non mi avrete mai.
nemmeno tu divina Crotala


ihihihihhhih


e no Mim.
Non cresco.


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena;bt5460 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe ..........cara........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non posso.
Devo scoprire se finalmente c'è vita là fuori.
Perchè adesso mi stanno venendo le fisime di essere io che ammazzo i pipini.
Cioè.
Una donna come l'anti viagra.
E niK amore segreto mi da tutta l'aria di essere bello massiccio a letto.
Non botte o roba varia ma....


ecco...mi sono invornita


----------



## Spider (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5463 ha detto:
			
		

> non posso.
> Devo scoprire se finalmente c'è vita là fuori.
> Perchè adesso mi stanno venendo le fisime di essere io che ammazzo i pipini.
> Cioè.
> ...



...mi sento chiamato in causa...
ma sicuramente sbaglio tutto...


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Spider;bt5464 ha detto:
			
		

> ...mi sento chiamato in causa...
> ma sicuramente sbaglio tutto...


Chissà...magari non è vero che mando mp...magari sto proprio aspettando che lui abbocchi e faccia la prima mossa....




Sei massiccio a letto eh?


----------



## Cattivik (29 Agosto 2012)

Minchia Tebe...

Che fantasia... "cacciatore di hello kitty"... se a letto è sullo stesso livello rimpiangerai manager...

Cattivik


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

auahauahahaaahaah spider per massiccio si riferiva al peso.. auahahaahhahaahah e Tebe che dice ? auahahahahahaha


----------



## perplesso (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5459 ha detto:
			
		

> ....si...ci può stare...magari mi sono inventata tutto e non c'è nessuno...magari invece c'è e se la sta ridendo....o magari c'è e non se la sta ridendo per un cazzo, anzi è piuttosto incazzato perchè non gli piaccio....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non 6 credibile 

sia per la cosa di Hello Kitty sia quando fai la finta invornita


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

perplesso;bt5468 ha detto:
			
		

> non 6 credibile
> 
> sia per la cosa di Hello Kitty sia quando fai la finta invornita


quindi mi suggerisci di smetterla e far finta di niente seppellendo niK amore segreto?

Ok.

Dichiaro ufficialmente chiuso il mio invornimento niK amore segreto.
Non ne parlerò più.



























ma farò:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

aborro il sei in numero, la cappa finto errore...sarebbe più logico e genuino nic.




ma anche farmi i fatti miei, ne convengo:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5462 ha detto:
			
		

> no no, ho controllato.
> niente del genere.
> 
> 
> ...


te lo lascio:unhappy:


----------



## Spider (29 Agosto 2012)

Cattivik;bt5466 ha detto:
			
		

> Minchia Tebe...
> 
> Che fantasia... "cacciatore di hello kitty"... se a letto è sullo stesso livello rimpiangerai manager...
> 
> Cattivik



..parecchio!!!!
considera che sono 1 e 82 pre 72 kg, tutti i muscoli al posto giusto,
 pelosetto quanto basta...
e che me gusta "dominare" ma con tanto, tanto rispetto.


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt5472 ha detto:
			
		

> te lo lascio:unhappy:



confondere le acque funziona sempre....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5474 ha detto:
			
		

> confondere le acque funziona sempre....


non nel mio caso

non mi piacciono i giochetti


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt5475 ha detto:
			
		

> non nel mio caso
> 
> *non mi piacciono i giochetti *


ma come sei seria!

:sonar:


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Minerva;bt5471 ha detto:
			
		

> aborro il sei in numero, la cappa finto errore...sarebbe più logico e genuino nic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no va bene dai. Scriverò nick correttamente.

avete vinto voi per ora.

e...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5476 ha detto:
			
		

> ma come sei seria!
> 
> :sonar:


----------



## perplesso (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5470 ha detto:
			
		

> quindi mi suggerisci di smetterla e far finta di niente seppellendo niK amore segreto?
> 
> Ok.
> 
> ...


ecco,quando vedrò il trofeo di caccia.....allora ti crederò


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

perplesso;bt5479 ha detto:
			
		

> ecco,quando vedrò il trofeo di caccia.....allora ti crederò


Perply...io non mostrerò mai un trofeo di caccia.
Avresti dovuto intuirlo...


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2012)

allora sarò costretto a non crederti


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

A sto giro ci rimetto tutte le dita


----------



## Tebe (1 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton;bt5519 ha detto:
			
		

> A sto giro ci rimetto tutte le dita



....solo se.....


----------

